# New IWC Mark XVIII



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

My second IWC time piece. I love the simplicity of the watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathben (Aug 19, 2016)

WOW! this is absolutely gorgeous.Congratulations my friend!

Cheers!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Any lume shot?

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

lvt said:


> Any lume shot?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk












Here you go!

Chip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats, a very nice Pilot. Any special reason to choose the white dial version ? Feel of summer maybe ? Or more legible than the black dial ?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice. I really like the white version of the 18


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

TallWatch said:


> Congrats, a very nice Pilot. Any special reason to choose the white dial version ? Feel of summer maybe ? Or more legible than the black dial ?


I tried the black and white dual at my local IWC boutique and the black dial didn't quite call my name. Also, I have a Pam and and sub that I use as my daily. A nice white dial watch was a perfect add on to my mini collection.

The boutique has this as silver dial opposed to white dial. However, I call it white dial myself.

Best,
Chip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's with the older brother 3777-14 LPP. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks really nice.


----------



## Cocochu (May 6, 2017)

Wow very nice! I now need to add this Mark to complete a pair like you.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Really love the silver XVIII dial! The black seconds sweep hand, logo and Arabics on this model are brilliant. 

Congrats on your new IWC.


----------



## BVItalia (Apr 19, 2016)

Lovely watch! Congrats!


----------



## Mother Theresa (Aug 23, 2012)

The 'big brother' is a 3717 says a pedant who owns one.


----------



## frozenbamboo (Sep 27, 2009)

Congrats! Looks great. My MKXVIII LPP says hi


----------



## MosquitoXEL (Jun 5, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Anderson101 (Aug 25, 2016)

A very classy looking watch!

Congrats!


----------



## netwatch (Apr 25, 2016)

As already been mentioned, absolutely gorgeous! Congrats
Love the satin finish on both cases.


----------



## AdventureTimeWith (Nov 13, 2016)

I got rid of my entire collection because it was largely influenced by extrinsic motivators. Definitely considering the white/silver dial XVIII as an everyday type of watch.


----------



## Icycas (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Unfortunately I need funds for my new baby and letting go of both watches. The Mark XVIII has been sold but the LPP 3777-14 is still available. I also have straps available if anyone is interested.

The 3777 will go on the for sale section shortly and so are the straps.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## socciomz (Aug 7, 2015)

Don't see the white face very often... look good!


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks! Apparently it's silver not white. I still consider the face white though 

Chris


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Apr 17, 2017)

How are you liking it so far? I also love the white/silver dial. I would love to get one someday.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

chippyboy said:


> I tried the black and white dual at my local IWC boutique and the black dial didn't quite call my name. Also, I have a Pam and and sub that I use as my daily. A nice white dial watch was a perfect add on to my mini collection.
> 
> The boutique has this as silver dial opposed to white dial. However, I call it white dial myself.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. I have a couple of black dial watches and a white Pilot would complete the collection. Also the date window looks best on the white.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the silver dial is a great choice. Beautiful watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

nikesupremedunk said:


> How are you liking it so far? I also love the white/silver dial. I would love to get one someday.


Its a good add to any watch collection as it is such a versatile watch. It goes well with a nice leather strap for a dress up occasion as well as a nato strap for casual wear. IMO you can't go wrong with any of the Mark series.

Unfortunately, I had to let it go as it isn't getting a whole lot of wrist action.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Cabaiguan said:


> I think the silver dial is a great choice. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!

Nice rotation you got there!!

Best,
Chris


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

chippyboy said:


> Thank you, sir!
> 
> Nice rotation you got there!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have a love-hate relationship with Big Pilots. One day I may commit...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Congrats! Awesome watch.


----------



## mattldm (Jun 19, 2016)

I love the white! These dont get as much love as the LPP or black but its my favorite one.


----------



## ms55 (Jan 31, 2017)

beautiful piece!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice watch.Enjoy!


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)

What a beauty, enjoy in best health.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I can back to this thread because I still want this watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

by far my favorite Mark


----------



## pkrussel (Apr 21, 2011)

By far my favorite Pilot! It looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## chrispyftw (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks great on the white dial!


----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)

Its nice but in this category... but I prefer the Mark XV.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

seanggu said:


> Its nice but in this category... but I prefer the Mark XV.


What do you prefer in the older model versus the new Mark?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttommywatches (Jan 23, 2010)

Mind if I ask your wrist size?


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

chippyboy said:


> My second IWC time piece. I love the simplicity


Twins!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

lo_scrivano said:


> What do you prefer in the older model versus the new Mark?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I prefer the Mark XV thanks to :
> ...


----------



## WatchEnthusiast (Aug 29, 2010)

A beautiful timepiece, and a nice addition to your other IWC. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

lo_scrivano said:


> Twins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Congrats!!

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

TTommyTizzats said:


> Mind if I ask your wrist size?


6.5 sir

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Amazing watches, y'all made me buy one as well


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Trekkie said:


> Amazing watches, y'all made me buy one as well
> 
> View attachment 13031733


Haha well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Trekkie said:


> Amazing watches, y'all made me buy one as well
> 
> View attachment 13031733


Congrats on the new addition! This is the Ti version, right? How's the stock strap and the lume?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen (Sep 12, 2016)

What is the lug-to-lug length of this watch?

Congrats, that looks great.


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

eric.nielsen said:


> What is the lug-to-lug length of this watch?
> 
> Congrats, that looks great.


I researched that yesterday and found a thread where an owner measured it at 50mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric.nielsen (Sep 12, 2016)

jcar79 said:


> I researched that yesterday and found a thread where an owner measured it at 50mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you!
You are correct, it's has the Titanium case (and buckle). The leather band is comfortable, still breaking it in but with the light weight case, even if is tight or slightly loose on the wrist, it still "feels just right".
Lume isn't to shabby, nice color and visible throughout the night. Charged it up and took a picture, hope this helps answering your question.


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the brand even the divers like the Cousteau edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Rocking the new toy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Congrats. Beautiful.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Who needs exhibition casebacks when you can stare at this all day long... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

Trekkie said:


> Thank you!
> You are correct, it's has the Titanium case (and buckle). The leather band is comfortable, still breaking it in but with the light weight case, even if is tight or slightly loose on the wrist, it still "feels just right".
> Lume isn't to shabby, nice color and visible throughout the night. Charged it up and took a picture, hope this helps answering your question.
> 
> View attachment 13037101


Oh wow, nice! I wish the LPP had the numbers with lime like that instead of just the indices at 12,3,6 and 9...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheinz14 (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful


----------

